# Fence jumper...any suggestions?



## O'Boy Goats (Nov 1, 2015)

My boy Fernando is a Nigerian dwarf but maybe not-so-dwarf.  He's a bit taller than all the other boys (all wethers) and he's discovered he can climb/jump the older fence. The older part of fence is 48" tall. Newer part is about 6" taller so it's not a problem....yet. I just know the other boys will try it after watching him do it. I can't have goats running around the community in the road and/or getting run over. I have 4 boys and a few months ago I added two new kids. They have 2 + acres of pasture and wooded area. He's jumping into our yard that leads to our house, then just eating around the fence line on that side. Any suggestions on how to teach him to stop jumping the fence?


----------



## Viola5 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have Boers who keep jumping th fence. I just put a line of hot wire up. They didn't even go near it now. I left it on 24 hours for about a week and now only during the day. But it stopped thworking problem.


----------



## O'Boy Goats (Nov 1, 2015)

We plan to do that but can't get it done until fall (a couple more months away). I'll go ahead and get our materials together though so we can get started as soon as we can. I'll just have to put off something else and get this done first. We were just going to put one strand at the top? Any thoughts on this, anybody? Is just the one strand a good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## joshua______ (Oct 20, 2016)

I suppose that putting a strand at the top of the old fence will be okay it really depends on how eager fernado is to jump the fence. If he keeps trying to do it try 2 strands, if worst comes to worst and its your last resort, it's totally up to you but consider putting a hobble from the front to back leg long enough so he can walk perfectly normal but is unable extend his legs long enough to jump/climb the fence.. 

See how you go :run:


----------

